# Good Training Sword



## hziervogel (Jun 9, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what's a good training sword and where would you find one?


----------



## Nathaniel Zhu (Jul 6, 2007)

hziervogel said:


> Can anyone tell me what's a good training sword and where would you find one?





lol, just buy any atraight sword, wood  or aluminum, i think would be good.

its just training so you can even use a stick....lol, anything with length.



I cant believe that most people on this forum sound REALLLLY wise.
Im impressed.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Jul 6, 2007)

hziervogel said:


> Can anyone tell me what's a good training sword and where would you find one?


 
i have the www.yangfamilytaichi.com straight sword. it's good, i recommend it over wooden weapons, but www.centuryma.com has decent wooden weapons a lot cheaper

if you are going to practice a sword form, i'd say get a real sword though


----------



## East Winds (Jul 7, 2007)

hzeirvogel,

Sure if you want to pretend to do sword form and wave your arms about a bit, any old stick will do:erg: However if you really want to learn sword form you need a double edged blade of the correct length and balanced fairly well. Forget the wooden ones they are useless!!! A good sword can be expensive, but you can certainly pick up an adequate one for about $150. But try it out first for feel and balance. Don't just buy on e-bay. The reason of course for needing the double edge is in the applications. Sometimes it is the upper edge that cuts, sometimes it is the lower edge. The tip of the sword is used for nicking tendons and arteries, the middle is used for long cuts and the part of the blade nearest the hilt is used for blocking. So you need to know which part of the sword you are using for which purpose. Other than that its OK to dance around with a stick:rofl:

Very best wishes


----------



## grydth (Jul 8, 2007)

<I would first like to thank FA for their kind offer to return. Hopefully I can offer some small things of value to justify their action.>

To each his own when it comes to weapons - I do not believe there is a general right or wrong universal answer. 

In Iaido, I always practiced long and hard with a bokken first before turning to steel... the better to avoid frequent trips to the ER. Yet, I have also heard it said that the training weapon and the performance weapon should always be one and the same.

I have seen new practitioners in several sports appear with expert and expensive equipment. Yet, it does not make them an expert, and may actually endanger themselves and others. My opinion: I believe it is advisable to select the best quality from the available beginner type swords.


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome back, Grydth.


----------



## HG1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hziervogel-

Try Beijing Imports

http://buykungfu.com/?mainURL=/store/category/5fm1/Gims_straight_swords.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2007)

I am not advocating any of the sites linked as places to buy, I am just curious as to what you are calling a sword

Jain, Dao or the Yang family?

Dao
http://www.wle.com//products/1011GT.html

Jain
http://www.wle.com/products/W451-T.html

Yang Family sabre
http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/products/index.shtml


----------



## kaustabh (Sep 10, 2007)

I think if we really train seriously then we need to have a real weapon. I am not telling that it need to be costly, it need to be a real one. A person can hardly get true feeling of a Jian/Dao with a stick. A wooden one is better than that but a real steel one is a must I feel. For me I can hardly afford a $150+ Jian, they are not available either. So I got a local made one. You know, local bladesmiths can make a good practice blade if they get some guideline. I made a wooden replica myself and that was enough for the smith I knew.


----------

